# Cannot start Xorg (newbie)



## WiseSalmon (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello everyone. I am a complete newbie in FreeBSD, so I am not familiar with almost anything. 
I have installed Xorg, however, when I try to run "startx", it terminates with a message "Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices".

The installation of Xorg went through "pkg install xorg".
Could you please tell me what is the problem? And please tell me if you need any additional information. Thank you!

Notebook ASUS Q524UQ
Intel Core i7-6500U
Hybrid graphics:
1) Intel HD 520
2) NVIDIA GeForce 940MX


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2017)

NVidia Optimus is, as far as I know, still a bit of a problem. Can you disable one or the other graphics card in the BIOS?


----------



## WiseSalmon (Aug 4, 2017)

SirDice said:


> NVidia Optimus is, as far as I know, still a bit of a problem. Can you disable one or the other graphics card in the BIOS?


Unfortunately, no, I can't. Do you want me to provide any logs?


----------

